# New knife



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I decided to treat myself to a new pocket knife, it's extremely light and feels amazing in my hand, will be useful for carving my initials on someone's scrotum while walking home from the beach in the evenings. This area is very safe though


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

That is a nice blade!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps you should include that description on your invitations when holding your ladies only night.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Perhaps you should include that description on your invitations when holding your ladies only night.


haha You're awesome, Camel :lol::lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

littleblackdevil said:


> That is a nice blade!


Thanks, it's all metal, no plastic components, love the quality.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> View attachment 7021
> 
> 
> I decided to treat myself to a new pocket knife, it's extremely light and feels amazing in my hand, *will be useful for carving my initials on someone's scrotum while walking home from the beach in the evenings.* This area is very safe though


Damn! I hope you'll at least limit your scrimshaw to deserving bad guys ... you sound like a modern day Lizzy Borden


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Damn! I hope you'll at least limit your scrimshaw to deserving bad guys ... you sound like a modern day Lizzy Borden


Oh come on, just looked it up, she was a criminal  I'm a gentle, quiet being, almost a unicorn


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

A unicorn could do some serious damage to an assailant's scrot


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Oh come on, just looked it up, she was a criminal  I'm a gentle, quiet being, almost a unicorn


Well that's what I always thought but based on your post - you're just going to roll up on some unsuspecting fella who's enjoying a stroll on the beach and carve up his nethers like a Thanksgiving turkey - lol!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys are making me laugh :lol: 

It's a nice knife though, my next buy is a better quality machete.. my old one has a plastic handle, it just doesn't feel right (use it for clearing overgrowth at my mom's dacha.)


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

littleblackdevil said:


> A unicorn could do some serious damage to an assailant's scrot


How I wish that would have happened to Tom Cruise in the movie "Legend"


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Fancy, very nice! I like to have a different knife in my pocket every day! my Swiss army knife stays on my key chain always, my Swiss army isn't much of a knife, but my mom got it for me in Frankfurt, so it's kind of special I guess! and after having it for more than a decade, she noticed it was on my key chain the other day when she was over visiting, It made her think that it meant something to me I guess!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Fancy, very nice! I like to have a different knife in my pocket every day! my Swiss army knife stays on my key chain always, my Swiss army isn't much of a knife, but my mom got it for me in Frankfurt, so it's kind of special I guess! and after having it for more than a decade, she noticed it was on my key chain the other day when she was over visiting, It made her think that it meant something to me I guess!


Wow excellent timing!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Gerber makes awesome knives and usually at an affordable price...I like their multi-tools also.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I like knives. A lot! Nice pickup TG.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> View attachment 7021
> 
> 
> I decided to treat myself to a new pocket knife, it's extremely light and feels amazing in my hand, will be useful for carving my initials on someone's scrotum while walking home from the beach in the evenings. This area is very safe though


So where are you going to hide that in that dress  sexy knife my friend...


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> How I wish that would have happened to Tom Cruise in the movie "Legend"


Ugly One Horn Mule!!!

Good pickup TG! A good knife goes a long way as others hinted around. Be it for survival, gutting fools, carving initials in the scrote, or just a tool to help open boxes or MREs.... knives are great.

Redhawk-
Gerber multi-tools or just Gerber as we call it in my house... we have on in every vehicle, tool kit, BoB, tackel box, and even my surf/board kit and always carry one in uniform and wife has one in her purse..... Love them. They do break though (had to replace two over time; but seems I pick up two or more on each deployment) and the "knife" doesn't keep its edge; but great function. I also have the infantry LMF II on my kit here and the wife loves her bright orange Bear Grylis survival knife. Gerber may not be the best knife I own or the best knife out there... but I do recommend them.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah not a bad looking blade. However you need to give it some charater, a few scratches or dings hell maybe even a blood stain or two!!!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice blade there TG, it should get your point across!


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> "TG Scrotum Carver"?


:lol:


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> I like knives. A lot!


Yeah, me too. I even try to find a home for my so-so blades. Got a cheapy from the NRA about 6 months ago -- not sure why they sent it to me. Anyway, it's a piece of China crap, trying to emulate a good quality spring assisted SOG -- but, it is good enough to not toss. So, :idea: it is going into my EDC bag. My good knives stay on my bod.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've always been a fan of Gerbers. Good quality, great prices.
Nice choice!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> View attachment 7021
> 
> 
> I decided to treat myself to a new pocket knife, it's extremely light and feels amazing in my hand, will be useful for carving my initials on someone's scrotum while walking home from the beach in the evenings. This area is very safe though


Ouch..that scrotum carving sounds painful. Nice knife.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I like the design! 

My edc is usually a Gerber Icon tanto. It's held up great for years. I used it quite a bit over the weekend and just gave it a good sharpening. 

Out of the box it was probably one of the sharpest knives I've owned. One I worked on the tip it's also wickedly pointy now too.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

You're not going to start making necklaces out of the scrotums are you?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

phrogman said:


> You're not going to start making necklaces out of the scrotums are you?


I was thinking more along the lines of a coin pouch....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

You guys kill me, too funny. How much does a knife like that set you back TG? I like it!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> You guys kill me, too funny. How much does a knife like that set you back TG? I like it!


Kahlan
Until she shows up -- I can give a close approx.
Gerber knives generally run in the $35 range. As TG is from Canada, her price might be skewed.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Kahlan
> Until she shows up -- I can give a close approx.
> Gerber knives generally run in the $35 range. As TG is from Canada, her price might be skewed.


Oh that's definitely doable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You do understand that buying Knifes is an addiction just like AR 15's you get one then another then you looking at them in the Ad's then more.
First you start out buying one you need then you justify another then you just give up and start buying the cool looking wall hangers.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You do understand that buying Knifes is an addiction just like AR 15's you get one then another then you looking at them in the Ad's then more.
> First you start out buying one you need then you justify another then you just give up and start buying the cool looking wall hangers.


yeah That is really true..I started with "Gerber Bear Grylls Ultimate Pro" then "Gerber LMF II" and then slowly i bought a lot..Right now more than 15 knives in less than month!
Now i'm planning to buy Glock knives...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I only needed 2, already had one from Ukraine 
This one was $30-something.


----------

